# feeling fucked up over a success story of some loser i knew from school



## manlet cUnt (Jan 5, 2023)

this kid was ded srs the biggest joke in my year. he was short, kind of ugly, had an accent with a bit of a lisp, probably autistic, was in the sped class (special needs) and had hardly any friends because the entire year was clowning on him. for some reason his instagram profile was reccommended and when i clicked on it i saw just how hard he was mogging on me. this dude was looking very successful in life and was posing with his gf who was indeed mirin him. i don't think there was someone least likely in the year to make it if we went off their circumstances. seeing this shit had me really fucked up and felt like i got blasted in the chest by a cannon ball. i can only think about how i have practically wasted the entire last seven years of my life during my most crucial developmental stage and i could have made it also if i did at least try. so now i got to cope with the most monumental regret because my only ambitions lately have been ldaring because of the blackpill. anyway, to keep it short, let others make mistakes for you. i say this because i know years ago i saw people telling me not to feel blackpilled and at least try and i never heeded their advice.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jan 5, 2023)

unreadable


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Jan 5, 2023)

just have sex lol


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## ascension (Jan 5, 2023)

manlet cUnt said:


> i say this because i know years ago i saw people telling me not to feel blackpilled and at least try and i never heeded their advice.



I've realised this too. I threw away my late teen and early 20's because of extreme adherence to the blackpill, constantly worrying about my looks, etc. I should've gone to the gym, I should've studied, picked up a side hustle, whatever. Just do anything except rotting dreaming about surgeries.


----------



## john2 (Jan 5, 2023)

manlet cUnt said:


> this kid was ded srs the biggest joke in my year. he was short, kind of ugly, had an accent with a bit of a lisp, probably autistic, was in the sped class (special needs) and had hardly any friends because the entire year was clowning on him. for some reason his instagram profile was reccommended and when i clicked on it i saw just how hard he was mogging on me. this dude was looking very successful in life and was posing with his gf who was indeed mirin him. i don't think there was someone least likely in the year to make it if we went off their circumstances. seeing this shit had me really fucked up and felt like i got blasted in the chest by a cannon ball. i can only think about how i have practically wasted the entire last seven years of my life during my most crucial developmental stage and i could have made it also if i did at least try. so now i got to cope with the most monumental regret because my only ambitions lately have been ldaring because of the blackpill. anyway, to keep it short, let others make mistakes for you. i say this because i know years ago i saw people telling me not to feel blackpilled and at least try and i never heeded their advice.


Imagine being jealous of that obvious betabux. Jfl at you.

You face mog him hence you mog him, period. He can have a nice car, a fancy house, lots of money, etc. but he will never receive true love from a woman therefore you need not to be jealous of him at all, unless you are a deluded cuck.

Also, get back on discord. I was wondering where you went.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Jan 5, 2023)

he used trauma to make himself tougher 

you do the same now

and forget about this 'developmental years' bullshit- i've seen people who did great from 18-30 then fucked up their lives after 30


----------



## FlyingElephant (Jan 5, 2023)

manlet cUnt said:


> this kid was ded srs the biggest joke in my year. he was short, kind of ugly, had an accent with a bit of a lisp, probably autistic, was in the sped class (special needs) and had hardly any friends because the entire year was clowning on him. for some reason his instagram profile was reccommended and when i clicked on it i saw just how hard he was mogging on me. this dude was looking very successful in life and was posing with his gf who was indeed mirin him. i don't think there was someone least likely in the year to make it if we went off their circumstances. seeing this shit had me really fucked up and felt like i got blasted in the chest by a cannon ball. i can only think about how i have practically wasted the entire last seven years of my life during my most crucial developmental stage and i could have made it also if i did at least try. so now i got to cope with the most monumental regret because my only ambitions lately have been ldaring because of the blackpill. anyway, to keep it short, let others make mistakes for you. i say this because i know years ago i saw people telling me not to feel blackpilled and at least try and i never heeded their advice.


the fact u feelin this way in front of somebody else success depicts u as idiot asf. Live ur fucking life bro.


----------



## macdaddy (Jan 5, 2023)

in 7 years you will regret that you've done nothing today.


----------



## dreamcake1mo (Jan 5, 2023)

FlyingElephant said:


> the fact u feelin this way in front of somebody else success depicts u as idiot asf. Live ur fucking life bro.


Unironically this.

Delete and don't non-commercially use lookism algorithmic, personificationed social medias (instagram, tiktok, snap etc.) and delete the jealous behaviors and tendency's social media influence has over you. Everyone on social media is larping their best lives. Celebs flex on you etc. Your supposed to feel shitty. This is by design. You will also say the same thing in 5 years. Realize your fate is yours, but not necessarily dictated by yourself.

Not rich? Well try to get rich off of your niche/things you actually have motivation to do, and try to ask god. And if you dont get rich doing it, then it no point actually believing something like this nonfactor forum did this and that, when in reality u might as well just say fate/rng. Also as long as your alive u have another chance, so the "i could have beens" make no sense and is part of your problem as we speak.

Also, there's a lot of people who are successful on this forum. _A lot_. I remember seeing a 19-20 yea old kid who made like 1 million dollars casually posting here. Theres a lot more who run successful automotive and other type businesses you casually see here. Im matter of fact, this is one of the best male self help forums on the planet when it comes to asking questions/ideas for success.

Fyi, facial cosmetic surgery is always a sign of mental illness, softmaxxing is always way more than enough.

Dont identify us, *yourself*, or anyone else as your situation. You are not your situation. We have millionaires trolling around here just like you, a lot who are even more laze than you. Theres some gold spooned people who dont even have to work or think to make millions as their money just works for itself. Women who live on easy mode, and people who work to absolute death only to remain poor. Just wisen up. Whatever true conspiracy, rabbithole, bible salvation etc. The info is for you.


----------



## manlet cUnt (Jan 6, 2023)

john2 said:


> betabux.


and here we cope



FlyingElephant said:


> the fact u feelin this way in front of somebody else success depicts u as idiot asf. Live ur fucking life bro.


no idiot, it's completely normal to feel this way when people are zooming past you and you are still stuck at the start line



macdaddy said:


> in 7 years you will regret that you've done nothing today.


what makes you think i'm doing nothing?


----------



## manlet cUnt (Jan 6, 2023)

ascension said:


> I've realised this too. I threw away my late teen and early 20's because of extreme adherence to the blackpill, constantly worrying about my looks, etc. I should've gone to the gym, I should've studied, picked up a side hustle, whatever. Just do anything except rotting dreaming about surgeries.


i rotted before i even knew the blackpill. i have always been inclined towards vanity and no ambitions



DaRealSixpence said:


> 've seen people who did great from 18-30 then fucked up their lives after 30


how did they mess up? give an example?


----------



## Gonthar (Jan 6, 2023)

manlet cUnt said:


> for some reason his instagram profile was reccommended and when i clicked on it i saw just how hard he was mogging on me. this dude was looking very successful in life and was posing with his gf who was indeed mirin him.


You do realize the whole thing could be fake, right....?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 6, 2023)

manlet cUnt said:


> my only ambitions lately have been ldaring because of the blackpill.


Don't blame the blackpill, for you being a laizy guy.


----------



## john2 (Jan 6, 2023)

manlet cUnt said:


> and here we cope


Didn't you say he is short and kinda ugly? 
I am assuming he is no more than a 5/10. 
A 5/10 male never ever truly receives true love and validation from any female in his life.



manlet cUnt said:


> i rotted before i even knew the blackpill.


Honestly, based.


----------



## Anasurimbor (Jan 6, 2023)

you probably are just mentally ill because only that kind of people can truly succumb to blackpill ideology. When you are mentally healthy you dont really care who you mog/by whome you get mooged. Its just seems irrelevant - you just go on with your life - you try/fail - get accepted/rejected but at least you live because life consists of all sorts of pills.

Retards like above me think that only chad( top 0.000001%) of males get true love - perfect excuse to never take action and never leave a house - if you want to live whole your life with this mentality- its your choice.


----------



## macdaddy (Jan 6, 2023)

manlet cUnt said:


> what makes you think i'm doing nothing?


just generally speaking. It's great if you watch your health and stuff. good luck.


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 6, 2023)

Anasurimbor said:


> Retards like above me think that only chad( top 0.000001%) of males get true love - perfect excuse to never take action and never leave a house - if you want to live whole your life with this mentality- its your choice.


True love doesn't exist.


----------



## ´´´´´´´´ (Jan 6, 2023)

you're gay


----------



## Anasurimbor (Jan 6, 2023)

Pendejo said:


> True love doesn't exist.


by true love people ussualy just mean emotional attachment. average guy can definetely trigger these emotions.


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 6, 2023)

Anasurimbor said:


> by true love people ussualy just mean emotional attachment. average guy can definetely trigger these emotions.


Yeah, but for how long tho? That's the thing.


----------



## manlet cUnt (Jan 7, 2023)

john2 said:


> Didn't you say he is short and kinda ugly?
> I am assuming he is no more than a 5/10.
> A 5/10 male never ever truly receives true love and validation from any female in his life.


everything you say is utterly inane and you are out of touch with reality. that 5/10 will probably go on to be successful while you cope with your cognitive dissonance


john2 said:


> Honestly, based.


how



Anasurimbor said:


> by true love people ussualy just mean emotional attachment. average guy can definetely trigger these emotions.


what about a below average guy


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 7, 2023)

manlet cUnt said:


> this kid was ded srs the biggest joke in my year. he was short, kind of ugly, had an accent with a bit of a lisp, probably autistic, was in the sped class (special needs) and had hardly any friends because the entire year was clowning on him. for some reason his instagram profile was reccommended and when i clicked on it i saw just how hard he was mogging on me. this dude was looking very successful in life and was posing with his gf who was indeed mirin him. i don't think there was someone least likely in the year to make it if we went off their circumstances. seeing this shit had me really fucked up and felt like i got blasted in the chest by a cannon ball. i can only think about how i have practically wasted the entire last seven years of my life during my most crucial developmental stage and i could have made it also if i did at least try. so now i got to cope with the most monumental regret because my only ambitions lately have been ldaring because of the blackpill. anyway, to keep it short, let others make mistakes for you. i say this because i know years ago i saw people telling me not to feel blackpilled and at least try and i never heeded their advice.


format better br0

cannot relate tbh everyone i went to school with is a fucking loser still. when i go on FB (which is rarely) i just see sad updates.


----------



## john2 (Jan 7, 2023)

manlet cUnt said:


> everything you say is utterly inane and you are out of touch with reality


Says the guy who has no social media and doesn’t talk to normies and females… meanwhile I have a job and I socialize with co workers outside of work. You should take my word and stop listening to the voices in your head that are trying to delude you. The blackpill is real and you are inexperienced despite being older than me, which is funny.



manlet cUnt said:


> that 5/10 will probably go on to be successful while you cope with your cognitive dissonance


Your definition of success is stupid. You think him having lots of money, being a betabux, having children with a woman who doesn’t like him or care about him at all is successful? Jfl. His gf would dump him anyday if she got her hands on a chad or she would leave him instantly the moment things seem to start going downhill for him in life. You are irrational for being jealous of him. If you were jealous of a chad, then I wouldn’t have said anything.



manlet cUnt said:


> how


Because unlike me, you didn’t work hard or improoooov like a good goy in order to be fit to serve the members of soyciety.



Anasurimbor said:


> Retards like above me think that only chad( top 0.000001%) of males get true love - perfect excuse to never take action and never leave a house - if you want to live whole your life with this mentality- its your choice.


Tell me you have room temperature IQ without telling me you have room temperature IQ.

It’s not all literal when I say only chad gets true love from women. I never said only the top 0.0000001% of men get receive love. The real number is more like the top 20%. If you are in the top 25 or the top 20 percentile of men, only then you will ever be truly lived by females because it would be a little less common for you to be mogged by another man. If you are facially a chadlite, or a chad or a gigachad or a terrachad, only then you get true love from women. Because HTNs and people below this level are unattractive to women, they only get to temporarily enjoy women by indirect ways of prostitution, like dating for example.


----------



## john2 (Jan 7, 2023)

Anasurimbor said:


> by true love people ussualy just mean emotional attachment. average guy can definetely trigger these emotions.


You will probably rope seeing how easily women get over their ex boyfriends. Emotional attachments are something women don’t feel when they are with normies. True love is different to what you are saying. If a woman is ready to slit her wrists or do the most unthinkable sexual acts for you, that is when she truly loves you. But it’s okay, keep deluding yourself to think the occasional starfish vanilla sex you get is the peak.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Jan 7, 2023)

>coping manlet betabux wageslave with a car

>success story


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 8, 2023)

ascension said:


> I've realised this too. I threw away my late teen and early 20's because of extreme adherence to the blackpill, constantly worrying about my looks, etc. I should've gone to the gym, I should've studied, picked up a side hustle, whatever. Just do anything except rotting dreaming about surgeries.


For how long have u been here?


----------



## manlet cUnt (Jan 8, 2023)

not reading this wall of text you phag



john2 said:


> Says the guy who has no social media and doesn’t talk to normies and females… meanwhile I have a job and I socialize with co workers outside of work.


you think i have always lived in isolation? i have seen many average men with loving gfs and so has absolutely everyone here... except apparently you


----------



## ascension (Jan 8, 2023)

RAITEIII said:


> For how long have u been here?



I found the incelosphere in 2018


----------



## john2 (Jan 8, 2023)

manlet cUnt said:


> not reading this wall of text you phag
> 
> 
> you think i have always lived in isolation? i have seen many average men with loving gfs and so has absolutely everyone here... except apparently you


This is your problem. You are an NPC who sees everything at its face value, you have no clue what is happening behind closed doors. None of their gfs are truly loving and they will cheat the moment they have access to a better man.


----------



## manlet cUnt (Jan 8, 2023)

john2 said:


> This is your problem. You are an NPC who sees everything at its face value, you have no clue what is happening behind closed doors. None of their gfs are truly loving and they will cheat the moment they have access to a better man.


>everyone but me is an npc


----------



## john2 (Jan 8, 2023)

manlet cUnt said:


> >everyone but me is an npc


Unfortunately only you are the NPC here. I never said everyone is an NPC.

Okay now enough with this discussion, get back on discord.


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Jan 8, 2023)

This post is very heartwarming and depressing at once, but I can't take you seriously with 'ruit 'on as an AVI


----------



## manlet cUnt (Monday at 6:29 AM)

john2 said:


> Unfortunately only you are the NPC here. I never said everyone is an NPC.
> 
> Okay now enough with this discussion, get back on discord.


no, you are pretty much the only person here who seriously thinks only a chad can get genuine affection from a female so it follows that you think everyone here is an npc


----------



## john2 (Tuesday at 3:54 AM)

manlet cUnt said:


> no, you are pretty much the only person here who seriously thinks only a chad can get genuine affection from a female so it follows that you think everyone here is an npc


Because the blackpill is simply so brutal. If you are a (a) chadlite, (b) chad, (c) gigachad or a (d) terrachad, only then you will ever get genuine affection from women. The term “good looking” only applies to people who are chadlite tier and above. High tier normies and people worse looking than high tier normies have it bad in life, their life revolves around cuckoldry and rejections. It is mog or be mogged. Again, I don’t think everyone is an NPC on this forum, now stop misquoting me.


----------



## manlet cUnt (Wednesday at 5:58 AM)

john2 said:


> Again, I don’t think everyone is an NPC on this forum, now stop misquoting me.


are you this dumb? if you think the above then it's simple, you are disagreeing with 90% of people here


----------



## Whatashame (Wednesday at 6:35 AM)

manlet cUnt said:


> this kid was ded srs the biggest joke in my year. he was short, kind of ugly, had an accent with a bit of a lisp, probably autistic, was in the sped class (special needs) and had hardly any friends because the entire year was clowning on him. for some reason his instagram profile was reccommended and when i clicked on it i saw just how hard he was mogging on me. this dude was looking very successful in life and was posing with his gf who was indeed mirin him. i don't think there was someone least likely in the year to make it if we went off their circumstances. seeing this shit had me really fucked up and felt like i got blasted in the chest by a cannon ball. i can only think about how i have practically wasted the entire last seven years of my life during my most crucial developmental stage and i could have made it also if i did at least try. so now i got to cope with the most monumental regret because my only ambitions lately have been ldaring because of the blackpill. anyway, to keep it short, let others make mistakes for you. i say this because i know years ago i saw people telling me not to feel blackpilled and at least try and i never heeded their advice.


post his pics here dude


----------



## Whatashame (Wednesday at 6:36 AM)

How old r u? And what recommendation you would give to someone who just made 20


----------



## Dystopian (Wednesday at 12:38 PM)

Yeah but how did he make it? Also is he just rich or also he became good looking


----------



## john2 (Wednesday at 5:57 PM)

manlet cUnt said:


> are you this dumb? if you think the above then it's simple, you are disagreeing with 90% of people here


I am not disagreeing with 90% of people here if so. Nice try to fake numbers though.


----------



## jaw_is_law (Wednesday at 6:08 PM)

manlet cUnt said:


> this kid was ded srs the biggest joke in my year. he was short, kind of ugly, had an accent with a bit of a lisp, probably autistic, was in the sped class (special needs) and had hardly any friends because the entire year was clowning on him. for some reason his instagram profile was reccommended and when i clicked on it i saw just how hard he was mogging on me. this dude was looking very successful in life and was posing with his gf who was indeed mirin him. i don't think there was someone least likely in the year to make it if we went off their circumstances. seeing this shit had me really fucked up and felt like i got blasted in the chest by a cannon ball. i can only think about how i have practically wasted the entire last seven years of my life during my most crucial developmental stage and i could have made it also if i did at least try. so now i got to cope with the most monumental regret because my only ambitions lately have been ldaring because of the blackpill. anyway, to keep it short, let others make mistakes for you. i say this because i know years ago i saw people telling me not to feel blackpilled and at least try and i never heeded their advice.


well we all know (at least in movies) the bullies (bad guys) end up balding and in prison and the good guys get all that there is to offer in life


----------



## LooksOverAll (Wednesday at 6:48 PM)

sounds like me but instead of attractive girlfriend, i just fuck ghetto hoes with 4 digit bodycounts.


----------

